# Nav Lights



## working models (Oct 8, 2008)

Good morning,

Can any anyone tell me what year the Law/Rules were changed to the Port and Stb light boxes from being Red/Port, Stb/Green to both boxes being Black. Many thanks,
Working models


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Came in with the 1972 Colregs I think.


----------



## working models (Oct 8, 2008)

Many thanks for the info randcmackenzie, much appreciated, working models


----------

